
IPad 2 Wi-Fi Teardown - nirmal
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPad-2-Wi-Fi-Teardown/5071/1
======
zdw
So, the only thing preventing the iPhone 4 or either iPad from being an FM
radio receiver is software? a suitable antenna?

I doubt it's Apple policy, as the iPod Nano has FM and basic radio
timeshifting capabilities

~~~
nirmal
Of note, the Nano uses the earbud cable as the antenna.

------
nasirkorma
I'd love to know the weight of the battery and the glass display.

~~~
light3
Imagine how thin and light it could be if batteries were not required.

~~~
cloudwalking
Atomic isotope? Would be even worse for tech waste, but imagine the 'battery'
life. 25 years...

~~~
biot
Ideally you'd have a removable power module which you can take from device to
device... a "zap drive". Brought to you by the US Nucleics Corporation.

~~~
light3
They can be shaped as coins and become a new currency, it glows green when
fully charged. Devices(including cars) have coin slots to take in power.

~~~
Herring
Spoken like a true geek. Normal people don't want to know that such things
even exist. Let machines with radiation detectors track them down in the
dumpsters.

------
zwieback
Anyone know what kind of drop tests these devices are subjected to? For our
industrial handheld devices we need to survive 6ft on concrete multiple times
and end up potting connectors and stuff like that. I don't see anything like
that in the iPad.

~~~
joezydeco
We also don't see the iPad marketed as an industrial device.

------
dr_
and the point of this is?

~~~
icco
I work for the company, so color me a little bias, but the point of these
teardowns has always been threefold. First, learn about hardware design. See
how a company was able to make the latest cool new device. Second, some people
are interested in only buying devices that they can repair. This teardown
showed that it would be damn hard to repair most parts in this. Third, people
want to know about how green the device is, and what other companies Apple is
using for chips, etc.

Hope that explains. If it doesn't just chalk it up to to the fact that the
same people who like reading engadget tend to like iFixit's teardowns. Gadget
lust if you will.

~~~
biot
Fourfold: advertising impressions. Presumably that's why the article went up
tonight rather than spending time doing more research into availability of
parts and so on which would be required if people were truly interested in a
device they can repair. :)

~~~
cloudwalking
Availability of parts will probably be in line with the previous iPad, and
will most likely come from iFixit themselves.

iFixit is known for providing teardowns soon after product releases--I don't
see anything wrong with that.

~~~
power78
Except for the fact that they force us college students at Cal Poly to do
their tech write-ups for our Technical Writing class. iFixit is filled with a
bunch of losers. Sorry for being blunt, but half their "how to"s are written
by college students forced to make them for our grade.

~~~
ugh
You are being very cryptic (and angry). Care to explain and be a little bit
clearer?

How can they force you? Why does the university allow that?

~~~
icco
iFixit runs a program with a few universities, including Cal Poly San Luis
Obispo, where students are given recycled devices (such as an old cell phone
or laptop) to write repair guides on iFixit.com. iFixit also provides all of
the tools required to take the device apart and take pictures of it (including
cameras and tripods).

The class was originally created because some of the Cal Poly's teachers were
tired of the project that students were given at the time for the Technical
Writing for Engineers class (Engl 149), which required students to make a
fictional product and then write a user manual from it.

Most of the responses from teachers and students has been positive now that we
have been running the program for two years. There are still some teachers
that teach the class the old way, so if students dislike the project and want
to write a twenty page paper instead, they are welcome to take the class with
those teachers instead. Also we have excepted requests from students who want
their work taken off of the website after the quarter is done.

As for being losers, well, sorry?

~~~
power78
>"The class was originally created because some of the Cal Poly's teachers
were tired of the project that students were given at the time for the
Technical Writing for Engineers class"

That is not true, iFixIt CAME to the english department to ask for free
content for their website but covered it as a "great technical writing
experience."

>"Most of the responses from teachers and students has been positive now that
we have been running the program for two years."

Uhhhh where are you getting your responses? Most people will give good reviews
since YOU MAKE OUR GRADE. If you report to our teachers that we did a bad job,
WE FAIL. Of course we will say we enjoyed it since you control our fate. I
think its crazy that iFixIt has control over students grades.

>"and want to write a twenty page paper instead"

That is not standard practice in ANY 149 class. There is a final project but
20 pages? Thats extremely class-dependent!

Edit: and their standards are EXTREMELY high. We have to go way out of our way
to meet them. Perfect cameras, perfect room lighting, perfect hands to hold
the devices, perfect backgrounds... Many times we were forced to redo our
guides and go well over the bounds of a 100 level class....all so iFixit could
benefit financially.

~~~
icco
I really don't want to get in flame war with you here, so I'll just say that
as an employee, the thirty some odd students I talk to every quarter seem
happy once the class is over.

Also, I was there when we were initially approached and took 149 back when
students had to write a long paper in all of the classes.

If you have more complaints or would like some of your facts verified, feel
free to email me at nat@ifixit.com

